# Good Reads?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering about any good SchH books out there. Here's a few I found - if you've read them or have any recommendations, let me know.  
Also, if you know if any of these books, or any others, that tell about how to start a puppy, I'd like to know. Thanks! 

From 1991 (curious if it's outdated). 
Amazon.com: Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods (Howell reference books) (9780876057315): Susan Barwig, Stewart Hilliard: Books


2011 training manual
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-Working-Dogs-Training-Manual/dp/096087982X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324044554&sr=1-2[/ame]


2008
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Art-Schutzhund-Nancy-Thieret/dp/0977712168/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324044554&sr=1-5[/ame]


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Der Schutzhund, by Helmut Raiser
Tracking Dog, by Glen Johnson

I got my copies from dog.com


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think BoCron (Annette) has a welcome packet that includes some excellent suggestions.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Purely Positive Training by Sheila Booth

It's a very comprehensive book that outlines both theory and practice...it also breaks down the training methods by what you are wanting to achieve, i.e. Shutzhund, AKC obedience, agility, etc.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The first book Schutzhund Training and Methods is really outdated-purely positive is a good book


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

On my trainers suggestion I am now reading:

Schutzhund Obedience Training in Drive with Gottfried Deldei by Sheila Booth.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-obedience-Training-Gottfried-Dildei/dp/B0006F1CHO[/ame]

Has information on puppy training too.

Clean, straightforward with pics to provide examples.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonder what ever happened to Sheila Booth


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

"Training the Competitive Working Dog"

The others mentioned are all useful as well as reference materials and different viewpoints.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I think everyone has hit the best suggestions.. Der Schutzhund, Schutzhund Obedince: Training in Drive (Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth) and Schutzhund: Theory & Training methods are my favorites.. it may be from 1991, but it doesn't make Stewart Hilliard any less knowledgeable.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Mary is right, I put together a list with great suggestions from folks here on the forum. 
Go to our club's site and click on the link for the Welcome Packet, the book list is in there. 
Copper Creek DVG - Join The Club


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, just remembered. There is one book that is not on our list. It is a large, hardcover book and kind of pricey, plus it's not available on dogwise so I left it off the list. We have this book and keep it in the clubhouse so our members can reference it and if they really like it have bought their own. It has nice explanations and drawings that really spell things out. It is called "The Art of Schutzhund", here's the link
Amazon.com: The Art of Schutzhund (9780977712168): Nancy Thieret, Lou Anne Kenwick, John W. Thieret, Adrian S. Thieret, Linda J. Shaw: Books


----------

